# Front light bracket thingy for my old smart twin lights.



## peppyuk (30 Aug 2011)

I've managed to dig out my old smart light twin set I got a few years ago. Looks something like this;






I'm after the bracket that holds the light to the bars. Hoping someone might have one kicking around after breaking or retiring the light?
TIA


----------



## Sargent (14 Sep 2011)

I used to have these lights and I know where you get the spares from mate

SJS Cycles. Google them and give them a call, as they've changed their website and I can't see it


----------

